# Buildings surrounded by water



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

Golden Temple, Amritsar, India








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zwann/3024503675/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Belem , Lisbon, Portugal









http://www.flickr.com/photos/retinafunk/203773975/


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Kalyazin Bell Tower, Tver oblast, Russia*


















http://russos.livejournal.com/568335.html









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mikhailsafrono/view/289842/?page=0​


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Shahgoli Palace*, Tabriz:


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

Small selection of Castles in Belgium:
(thanks to TomTack, a lot more castles in this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1066447)


Castle of Beersel, 1310:


















Castle De Robania, 11th cent -17th cent:









Castle of Tillegem,15th cent:

















Castle WIJNENDALE, 19th cent:

























Castle of Ooidonk, 1592


















Castle Laarne, 17th cent:


















Castle of Olsene, 1854:


















Castle LESTRIVERIE, 1454:


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

some places i can think of:

Istanbul - Maiden's Tower









Fortress Grmožur in Skadar Lake, Montenegro

















and this cute place in Montenegro's Bay of Kotor


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Crystal Mosque, Terengganu-Malaysia*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Fort Boyard*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Boyard

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Boyard_(TV_series)


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Janjira sea fort (India)



Jag Mandir (India)


----------



## Lorexo (Apr 23, 2010)

VENICE (Italy)


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

some of floating mosque in malaysia..


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

jal mahal, jaipur, India










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jal_Mahal


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Almourol Castle, Portugal


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Cannero castles, lake Maggiore, Italy


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vlacherna monastery, Corfu, Greece


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

CZ

Cervena Lhota










Zvikov










Svihov










etc.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Taj Lake Palace, Udaipur, India


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Fort Denison, Sydney*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2013719562/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Château de Chenonceaux, France*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macrodomo/2471621180/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## namk07a3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hoan Kiem Lake...








In Ha Noi capital, Viet Nam country


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Kalmar castle, Sweden


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

ile d'or, Agay - Saint Raphael- France

Agay Ile d'Or di pcortial, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lazzaretto or "Mole vanvitelliana", Ancona, Italy

Mole Vanvitelliana, Ancona di Avi Tattenbaum, su Flickr


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

I <3 this thread!


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Ananthapura Lake Temple, India
cc Prem Anandh









Murud-Janjira, India
cc Anand Balasubramaniam


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*ISLA PARAISO RESIDENCES, LECHERIAS, VENEZUELA:*


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*ISLA DORADA, MARACAIBO, VENEZUELA*


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

A lonely house in MIRANDA, VENEZUELA.


----------



## fe_lipe (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, so amazing... The castles are astonishing. Would be great to spend some time there...


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

inside Bang Pa In Summer Palace in Thailand


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Just adjacent to Golden Temple (and also very similar to it) : Durgiana Temple, Amritsar, India



















Mariamman Theppakulam, Madurai, India









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulthy/3618971399/


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

^^
Interesting! I hadn't known about its lesser known twin.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

The tallest building surrounded by water???

Dubai









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/3095226125/sizes/z/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristina63/3717816182/sizes/z/in/photostream/
In winter, when the lake freezes, the campanile is reachable by foot. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/humby/2183587754/sizes/z/in/photostream/

La Iglesia de Villanueva de Las Rozas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4749189894/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Lake Vyrnwy Straining Tower








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pokerbrit/3204468110/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Trakai castle in Lithuania


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

This castle looks just like the ones I saw as a kid in cartoons. The only thing that's missing is that the Gate lowers to become the brigde. Is there such a thing in real life?


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Trakai-Lithuania


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

Isolated Island House in Norway
close to Oslofjord Islands 



























damncoolpics.blogspot.com/2008/03/isolated-is...


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

oh "cool" ^^^


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

Just Room Enough, 1000 Islands 









Dunbar Rock, Honduras










www.premier-holidays.com/info/5_insanely_smal...


----------



## Clone (May 19, 2010)

Belgium, Antwerp.
MAS, museum aan de stroom translation : museum near the river.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Jack Daniel said:


> Isolated Island House in Norway
> close to Oslofjord Islands


Here are some pictures of more lighthouses surrounded by water in the same bay:


Oslo_2010 08 19_0642 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Island in the Fjord #2 by Johnh111003, on Flickr


Lighthouse - Oslo by Fred/BH, on Flickr


Tiny Lighthouse by guazzu, on Flickr


Oslo archipelago 2 by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


Tangen lykt by Søren Dives, on Flickr


Nakholmen, from the ferry by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


Tangenflua by Søren Dives, on Flickr

And lastly, the same lighthouse as you've shown with our fortress in the foreground:

"Independence of the Seas" in Oslo, Norway by trondjs, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dubai








Source


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Does *Venice* count?


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

poland, warsaw, lazienki park, palac na wodzie (palace on the water)










source




























source

romania, costanta, casinò










source


denmark, frederiksborg castle



















source

sweden, vadstena castle










source 










source

sweden, orebro castle



















source


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Venice


----------



## econ_tim (May 4, 2006)

Jatiyo Sangsad Bhaban, National Assembly Building of Bangladesh


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

Făgăraş Castle, Romania


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

im surprised no one did Alcatraz and the Statue of Liberty


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

kingston (ontario canada)



















in the 1000 islands


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't believe nobody posted Le Mont St Michel in France:


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't believe its not butter.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

There are so much old buildings like castles surrounded by water, but there are not much modern buildings surrounded by water, maybe all the islands are busy haha.


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

Angkor Wat, Cambodia


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe less beautiful as the others posted, but this house on Holland Island in the Chesapeake Bay was surrounded by water for a long time - until it fell into the bay last year









http://www.flickr.com/photos/baldeaglebluff/4060903093/


----------



## Chong (Jun 27, 2008)

*NOTRE DAME*


----------



## mmato (Aug 29, 2008)

*Lake Bled*, Slovenia, EU









source









source









source


*Castle Otočec*, Slovenia, EU









source









source


----------



## Remolino (Nov 7, 2008)

El Fortín de San Gerónimo which is located at the entrance of the Condado Laguna in San Juan, Puerto Rico.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Burj Al Arab, Dubai


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

In Amsterdam we have a complete train station build on an island. Because of the road, track and other expansions, it doesn't really look like an island anymore. In the future it will look more like an island again by adding water in front of the station. 










This is how it is going to look in the future.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Miyajima, Hiroshima*


Miyajima (55 of 150).jpg by Scott Weatherson, on Flickr


Miyajima (56 of 150).jpg by Scott Weatherson, on Flickr


Miyajima (41 of 150).jpg by Scott Weatherson, on Flickr


Miyajima (59 of 150).jpg by Scott Weatherson, on Flickr


----------

